# Major improvements for gas, leaky gas, and more, from a high quality FMT donor



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

High quality FMT donor results in major improvements for...


Full results: A little background: - I've been searching for a high quality stool donor for close to a decade. After screening 25,000+ applicants, this is the best donor I've found. I had IBS-C for many years, then took Rifaximin and it changed to IBS-D, along with many new problems...




www.ibsgroup.org


----------

